# Pigeons Indoors unhealthy?



## ^SatansPuppet^ (May 31, 2008)

ive been interested in pigeons for a while and have been planing on getting a pair soon but now i have heard the dust on pigeons feathers is bad on lungs. i couldnt keep the pigeons outside because just to many preadators and i wouldnt trust to leave the pigeons in even the best coops. so i built a cage in my house...also i have asthma.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons are very dusty. The dust is one of their natural defenses against predators. Inside, the dust gets on everything.
You with asthma...I would pass.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

I, too, have asthma and have to agree overall with Charis's assessment of indoor pigeons. Having said that, if you have a HEPA air filter you might get away with it.

However, no matter how bad the predators are -- I used to have my loft at the edge of a woodland that had bobcat, raccoon, weasel, etc., you can build something that will house the birds safely if you desire. (I draw the line at saying that if you have bears, etc., that you have to deal with)

What about the possibilities of setting up an area in your garage, that would also also for air filtration for you, and still provide safety for the pigeons?


----------



## ^SatansPuppet^ (May 31, 2008)

thanks for the answers my parents have an indoor dog and it doesnt bother me at all but i know birds are different than dogs. i think i will try the indoor thing first but if i cant handle it i will move it outside.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I would suggest whether you only have 1 pigeon or several, or whether you house them inside or outside to wear a mask when cleaning their cage.

Even with one pigeon, more feather dust is floating around than one might imagine. 

Cindy


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I have asthma. Very bad, I might add. With six white doves in the house for a few months it seemed to get worse. I moved the cage and it looked like snow under there!
The doves are now outside and I decided to give up my wish to have full size white homers or fantails. Read the section on Pigeon Lung in that ebook I sent you. It will explain all the precautions and risks.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

*homers, rockdoves, whatever*

they are not dirty, their nesting areas can get quite dirty, i have my 6 +squeeker in my two bedroom apartment. the kitchen, living and dining room is one big loft. My giant white flying homer, King even has his own Kingdom, (a complex pirching area). There is alot of dust. I have a hepa filter bagless vaccumm and steam cleaner. i vaccumm every day, twice a day and steam any poo that may get on the rug, or furniture.(rare).
I noticed a real improvememt since i got the hepa vaccumm and the windows are always open, and in the heat of summer i have centeral air.

I have had no problems with them inside. as long as you put a cheezecloth under the nesting materials they use to build their nests(location changes untill they find a place they are really comfortable). the cheezecloth lets the dust pass under the twigs and bamboo rugs cut up that i give them. you can lift up this fabric and vaccumm under it, eggs, squeekers and all.

the only time i dont is if there is a squeeker less than a week old in there. than, you deal with a dusty corner for a week, vaccumm around it.

there. hope that helps!!!


----------

